# Fuel line issue, craft'n 358.351240 c'saw



## RGMEPP (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello all from a newbie. Read a few post to try and solve this before registering, and starting a new thread. Guess it's obvious I didn't find what I was looking for. Found many threads from those who had questions regarding which fuel line goes where on their Craftsman Chainsaws. But, all seem to be from those with saws that have a primer bulb, which I do not. 
Had a few issues with poor running, and found crappy fuel lines. The saw sat around for months between coming apart, and my getting a fuel line kit. Now it is together, and does not run. I attached the line from the tank with filter to the carb. fitting to the right as viwed from handle side. Took fitting to left to be a return line, and attached using the little duckbill check valve assembly. 
It is a model # 358.351240 3.7cu. in. 24" bar, and ass stated previous has no primer. Have I routed the lines correctly ?? If so, would fuel pump assembly be a good next step ?? Thanks, Bob.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

is gas gettin to the cylinder? and is that old gas? is the carb clogged?


----------



## RGMEPP (Apr 16, 2007)

Carb. should not be plugged up as it would at least start before winter. fuel not present in fuel line. starts if fuel dumped into carb. fuel is new.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Fuel Pump Pulse Hose*

The other nipple on the carburetor is for a fuel pump pulse hose, and it should plug into the crankcase not the fuel tank. The line with the duck bill valve is a fuel tank vent and does not attach to the carburetor at all.


----------



## Bluechipper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello 30yearTech,

I have a 14" Craftsman chain saw Model # 358.351142. The old fuel lines rotted out which I found out is a common problem. I have worked on outboard motors, so I have some small motor experience. I bought new fuel lines (small & large sizes) from a Sears parts store. The diagrams on the Sears website are useless for actual repair work. I know where the routed lines go, and what they were connected to inside the fuel tank. What I need to find out is what they are connected outside the tank. I see two outlets on the carburetor, and one on the primer bulb assembly. Any help would be appreciated on the remaining connections.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bluechipper said:


> Hello 30yearTech,
> 
> I have a 14" Craftsman chain saw Model # 358.351142. The old fuel lines rotted out which I found out is a common problem. I have worked on outboard motors, so I have some small motor experience. I bought new fuel lines (small & large sizes) from a Sears parts store. The diagrams on the Sears website are useless for actual repair work. I know where the routed lines go, and what they were connected to inside the fuel tank. What I need to find out is what they are connected outside the tank. I see two outlets on the carburetor, and one on the primer bulb assembly. Any help would be appreciated on the remaining connections.


Answered in your other post....


----------

